# Happy Birthday Nadia!! (pic heavy)



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My sweet hyper Nadi is two years old today! When she was born, I had no clue. I never expected to have such a bright light in my life







As crazy as she makes me, I am happy to have her and to spend this special day with her







Because it is so early in the morning, these pics simply highlight the 6 months we have shared.

Our first meeting, she came home with me this day despite having not even applied for her yet.








Her first days here:
Running in a real yard(see how truly skinny she was)








Right after meeting Zisso:








Excercise:








Adventure:








At her furever home with mom and brother Z:








Always smiling









Happy Birthday Sweet Nadi!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy BD Nadi!!! she is so beautiful!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Happy Birthday sweet girl, she is beautiful!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

beautiful Nadia!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful! LOL her and Zisso, love at first bite.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Nadia! What a beautiful girl! And very lucky to have gotten into such a wonderful home!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Nadia and I both thank you all for the nice birthday wishes!! She had a splendid day and a fine feast tonight


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm late but happy birthday Nadia!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Nadia!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Nadia!!!

What a wonderful life she has!!!


----------

